# Decided on the Ridgid RP 210-B



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

pro press tool, looks like it's going to be around 1800 bucks, ouch. I asked on the ridgid forum too but does anyone have this newer version yet, if so how do you like it?
It's the first to have the new 18V Lithium Ion battery, working conditions good down to minus 10 below zero. Good for up here!:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

you using that for pex Lunchbox?:whistling2:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> you using that for pex Lunchbox?:whistling2:



I will be eventually but want it for the copper pro press right now. Same tool can be used for copper and Viega pureflow, just switch the jaws.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

*Operating Temperature Range:*15°F to 122°F . I'd love to have one but $1,800. What does that include?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> *Operating Temperature Range:*15°F to 122°F . I'd love to have one but $1,800. What does that include?


I read -10 but it don't matter, I don't think I'll be outside much using it. It includes the tool, two batteries, charger, jaws for copper 1/2", 3/4", 1" and I can't remember but maybe 1 1/4" and case.

I also looked at the Rothenberger but it's only 9V and still about the same price. I'll stick with the Ridgid.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Should have said something sooner. I have two on the shelves that maybe get used four times a year. They are ungodly heavy. good bicep excercize though.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

repiped a 16 story double tree hotel with propress. 3 and 4" mains, and replaced the booster pumps with a skid assembly from tiger flow. Bad as hell. Fun job that one.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Should have said something sooner. I have two on the shelves that maybe get used four times a year. They are ungodly heavy. good bicep excercize though.


I haven't bought it yet. If you have one for sale pm me, like to hear about which one it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ill takte the other one if your selling.
Or out bid dis freakin guy.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Ill takte the other one if your selling.
> Or out bid dis freakin guy.



Hey me first, no bidding, it's all about ME!:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I know I said I decided on the Ridgid 210 but after doing a few more days of research I decided on a Rothenberger. I just got done ordering it, brand new for 1200 bucks, free shipping and no tax, comes with jaws for 1/2, 3/4 and 1". The charger, two batteries and a case.
I tried one out today at Ferguson (while I was there doing my Rinnai tankless training cert.) and really like the design and the feel. For 1200 bucks I got a killer deal on it

I finally have a propress tool! Yeeeeeha:thumbup:

This means 95% less soldering. Also, because of the problems I had with the Uponor brass fittings I'm sticking with the Viega Pex. One company, Viega Pex and Viega ProPress fittings, same gun. 
The cool part is they make a propress by viega pex fitting for transition. :thumbsup: No such thing with Uponor.
Press on to the copper and then pex it from there all with the same tool and one fitting. (different jaws).


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

TURBO TORCH & SOLDER-thats how we roll in O H I O!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
dont have to worry about charging batteries or changing jaws. 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Heck I don't have to worry about running out of solder or gas!:laughing:

I sure could have used it today, hope it gets here soon. Did a pex repipe from the basement up to the first floor. Had to solder in my transition fittings instead of pressing them.

Soon!:yes:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

With sharkbites theres no solder,gas,flux,sandtape,batteries or jaws. I still have a sharkbite stuck on a 1/2" galvy nipple holding 400 psi. Its been there a week on the test pump. I think thats pretty good considering most pressures are between 50-80 psi. Congrats on the press tool kroller....I'm just ball breaking. Let us know how you like it.......pros and cons!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Con, the bastard is heavy.
con, has to be recalibrated every so many presses
con, limited work area for pressing
con, I dont have one.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

would love a propress..im a ridgid whore tho so i think id go that route myself.
i am done with inhaling all the BS with soldering.
i still love the uponor tho.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

highpoint said:


> would love a propress..im a ridgid whore tho so i think id go that route myself.
> i am done with inhaling all the BS with soldering.
> i still love the uponor tho.



I looked at the new ridgid 210 but damn, it's expensive and basically you're paying for the name. Rothenberg has been around for a long time and is known for quality tools, I save over 800 bucks compared to the 210.


----------

